# *deleted*



## moises9485 (Feb 23, 2010)

So my sister bought the sims 3(it’s a game) and it performed poorly on her computer so she gave it to me to play. But the problem is she cant find the case and I can't install the game without the CD key. There has to be a way to get around this without buying a whole new game? Any advice?


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2010)

Search Google for a keygen.

Edit: This looks decent, its by reloaded "The Sims 3 Crack & Keygen Only-RELOADED"
Edit2: Wrong section, pal.


----------

